# PDX File and Adobe Acrobat DC Reader



## Oceana908 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have recently purchased a CD for family history. It contains several journals and an index. I was told it would work on all computers. I have a new computer and the Windows 10 upgrade. I have installed Adobe Acrobat Reader DC. Adobe will open all the journals which are in pdf. But it will not open the index which is a .pdx file type. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You need the full Acrobat (costs money!) or a third party program. There are several free around the web. Here is one example:

http://www.pdxplorer.com/pdxplorer-pdx-viewer.htm


----------



## Oceana908 (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for that davehc


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is the "Product name and version" of this "CD for family history"?


----------



## Oceana908 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well the strange thing now is that it is working, but it opens up two separate windows. The CD is The Torrens Valley Historical Journals (I am in South Australia).


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you post a screen shot of these two windows?


----------

